# Studying in Italy: International Career opportunities



## svenbader (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

As I am about to finish up my bachelors in Biomedical Sciences, I am considering obtaining my Master Degree at the University of Bologna. However I'm not sure about the academic quality and the international acknowledgement. I'm coming from a Dutch University that is highly accredited internationally and therefore I am wondering: To what extent does doing a master in Italy influence your carrer opportunities all over Europe?; would it be a "waste" to do my masters at an italian university instead of a more northern european one?

Kind regards,

Sven


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

svenbader said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I am about to finish up my bachelors in Biomedical Sciences, I am considering obtaining my Master Degree at the University of Bologna. However I'm not sure about the academic quality and the international acknowledgement. I'm coming from a Dutch University that is highly accredited internationally and therefore I am wondering: To what extent does doing a master in Italy influence your carrer opportunities all over Europe?; would it be a "waste" to do my masters at an italian university instead of a more northern european one?
> 
> ...


Hi Sven, 

To say it would be a waste would probably be a little insulting to both Italy and yourself however you should consider the reasons why people study in different countries. A lot of Italians move to the UK to study because not only does a British degree help with learning English, they are also well recognised across the world due to the influence of English Language. If you were doing a degree around the arts or cooking Italy could well be the best place on Earth to get a degree.

In essence this is a very 'Generic' forum (Sorry guys but its true:kiss and you are asking a rather specialist question. My advice would be to speak to the Dutch Univesity, then the Italian University and then a few prospective employers to get their views because when all is said and done, they will be the ones you are trying to impress, maybe a little bit of forethought will even impress the people you may need to do interviews with in a few years.

I hope this helps.

Kenzo


----------

